# Eurofilter



## shiloh (Jun 25, 2012)

Have any of you tried the Eurofilter 3 in 1 Electric Wine Filter System. At less than $90 it sounds like a deal but it may be too good to be true. Appreciate any response.

Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you have a link to the place that is selling it? I think it uses that plate filter that people buy and use one time and switch to something else. Being hook up to a pump might be something better but for the price I would go with the all in one and get the cartridge type filter. I say this because probably within a year you would upgrade, so why not save the money right off the bat.


----------



## shiloh (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is the link to the site I found. Do you have a specific recommendation for a cartridge type filter.

http://www.winemakeri.com/The_EuroFilter_p/16436.htm

Gary


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2012)

I do not but if you contact Steve at http://allinonewinepump.com/ I'm sure he can either set you up with one or guide you in the right direction. This is the pump I would recommend getting also.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like a very crappy not even close imitation of the All in One sold here. Maybe it would work ok but me myself Id rather spend more and get quality. How many times have you kicked yourself in the butt for being cheap only for it to break in a few uses and right in the middle of bottling or filtering a wine would really blow!


----------



## shiloh (Jun 26, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback. I also thought the Eurofilter was too good to be true but am new to wine making and wanted some expert advice. I got it and am thankful.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 26, 2012)

I have to disagree with the negative feedback on this unit. I have been using the Eurofilter for about 10 years or more and have had no problem with it. It is nothing like a vacuum system but rather uses an aquarium pump (included) to pump the wine through the filter. The filter unit uses two round filter pads ($3 a set) which are one time use, although you can run multiple wines through them if you are careful as with any other filter system. The unit is very simple to use and to clean. You can also use the filter unit with a vacuum pump instead of the aquarium pump, which is what I do now. As well you can use the pump without the filter if you just want to rack. You can bottle when you filter like other systems.
I have not used a whole house filter so cannot compare with that system but for ease of use and portability (take it to a friends house when you do wine there) it works well. A vacuum pump is better than an aquarium pump, no question there, but you can replace an aquarium pump for $20, so there are benefits either way.
Bottom line, there are probably better systems available, like the All-in-One, but for the price and ease of use, the Eurofilter is a good system and should not be readily dismissed.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 26, 2012)

I have one and have used it several times. It filters very well, doesn't leak if put together correctly and can do a 6 gallon carboy in less than half an hour.

I "pull" my wine through it instead of "pushing" it through by using my vacuum pump. No problems...


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2012)

Well there you have it. Like I said J have no expetience with thid unit. Was just going by the pretty crappy pic of it which usually describes the product also.


----------

